# Powakaddy Twinline 3



## abush (Jun 3, 2009)

Purchased a Powakaddy twinline 3 (3-wheel push trolley) last weekend, have now used it twice and I am very impressed! My bag (Callaway strike stand bag) fits perfectly and due to the movable top saddle the bag doesn't rotate on the trolley as some bag/trolley combos that i have seen. Price was very resaonable @ Â£85 from Nicky Lumbs in Bristol, and with the powakaddy warranty im sure its gonna last me a age. 

Would higly recommend this trolley to anyone looking to not carry but not spean big Â£Â£s on a lecky trolley!


----------



## Tommo21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeh, got one and it runs free as hell.


----------



## DavidPotts (Dec 15, 2009)

This trolley is ultra lightwieght and great for a nice easy round rather than hoarling a pull trolley round! I would definately get one especially at this price!!!!


----------



## RGDave (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeh, got one and it runs free as hell.
		
Click to expand...

 

I've also got one.....it's superb.

First time I used it, got to the second green and pulled out the putter, left it be. Finished off the hole, turned round and saw it gone. We all looked at each other as if to say "w.t.h?" when someone spotted it had rolled all the way down the path towards the third tee!!
The other day it rolled all the way through the woods from the 7th green to 8th tee....I can't even steer it through there normaly.

Self-directing trolley???

I did wonder why it had a foot-brake!


----------



## GB72 (Dec 15, 2009)

My only issue when I used to have one was with the brake, it can slip on hillier courses with a heavy bag, nearly lost mine on a few occasions.


----------



## RGDave (Dec 15, 2009)

My only issue when I used to have one was with the brake, it can slip on hillier courses with a heavy bag, nearly lost mine on a few occasions.
		
Click to expand...

That's weird. Once my brake is on (I still forget) the thing seems 100% immoveable. I occasionally try to leg it off from the tee and forget to take it off.....that's a bit embarrassing....


----------

